

Preparing to peer into a black hole - directly - demallien
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227091.200-preparing-to-peer-into-a-black-hole.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Different link, same article: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=625182>

